# Lack of Reports



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry folks for the lack of reports but had some personal issues to take care of so I will be back This weekend taking one more day off to get some rest. Hopefully the bites will be back.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hope all is well*

and look foward to the reports.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes Cdog everything is OK now no problems just life gets in the way sometimes


----------

